# Mách bạn 15+ mẫu đèn ngủ gốm sứ nâng tầm ngôi nhà bạn



## gomsubaokhanh (11/12/21)

Khác với các mẫu đèn thông thường, đèn ngủ gốm sứ vừa có tác dụng chiếu sáng, lai giúp nâng tầm không gian thêm đẹp mắt. Dưới đây là 15+ mẫu đèn ngủ gốm sứ đẹp lung linh. Cùng tham khảo để chọn lựa được cho gia đình mẫu đèn ấn tượng và phù hợp nhất nhé.

Đèn ngủ gốm sứ đơn giản

Đặc điểm các mẫu đèn ngủ gốm sứ đơn giản

Nhiều người yêu thích và hay tìm mua các dòng đèn ngủ gốm sứ để bàn này bởi sự đơn giản trong họa tiết của nó. Các mẫu đèn thường là các sản phẩm trơn, hoặc tối giản họa tiết hết mức có thể.

Đơn giản nhưng không đơn điệu. Các mẫu đèn với thiết kế trơn luôn có chất men hoặc màu men độc đáo như hỏa biến hoặc dạng vân đá. Ngoài ra, thay vì vẽ hoa văn, những người nghệ nhân gốm sứ Bát Tràng sẽ khắc tỉa hình dáng đèn thành những hình khối vô cùng độc đáo.






Các dáng đèn này phù hợp với nhiều không gian khác nhau. Tính tối giản có thể hòa hợp được từ những không gian cổ kính cho đến hiện đại, hay những lối kiến trúc hoàng gia xa xỉ.

Những mẫu đèn ngủ gốm sứ trơn đẹp

Không thể phủ nhận sự trang nhã của mẫu đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bạch vân vĩ nhờ sắc men trắng ngọc kết hợp cùng các chi tiết kim loại sang trọng.

Đèn ngủ gốm sứ An thanh ngọc mang màu men nhẹ nhàng, khiến nội thất hòa hợp lại với nhau.

Đèn ngủ gốm sứ cho không gian lãng mạn

Đặc điểm các mẫu đèn ngủ gốm sứ lãng mạn

Sự hòa hợp giữa màu men và ánh sáng tạo thành “phản ứng hóa học” khiến không gian phòng ngủ mộng mơ và đầy lãng mạn.

Các mẫu đèn lãng mạng thường mang sắc đỏ. Khoa học đã chứng minh màu đỏ luôn được gây ấn tượng mạnh và mang đến vẻ quyến rũ. Màu đỏ là màu tượng trưng cho tình yêu.

Ngoài ra, nhìn từ góc độ sinh lý, khi ở trong không gian màu đỏ hoặc khi nhìn thấy sắc đỏ, cơ thể con người thường có các phản ứng vật lý bắt chước những trải nghiệm của tình yêu như nhịp tim tăng lên…

Vì thế, nếu muốn phòng ngủ là một không gian lãng mạn, hoặc bạn muốn thay đổi cảm giác, hâm nóng tình cảm vợ chồng, đây là những mẫu đèn bạn nên tham khảo.

Các mẫu đèn ngủ gốm sứ cho không gian lãng mạn

Xem thêm: 15+ mẫu đèn ngủ gốm sứ sang trọng biến không gian đẹp như mơ


----------

